# Yet another new dripper: The W1 Pour Over by ROK



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

What do people think? I'm certainly intrigued. I would question why, if they believe this is such a big issue, they wouldn't just advocate a flat dripper. Surely the pressure distributed over a flat surface results in a shallower gradient from top to bottom? I am no fluids guy, mind, so I could be chatting shit.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

This style of video has really had its day.

I like Rok, they seem a cool little company with a cool little machine. But as for the W1, I think it would be hard to talk me out of buying a £5 v60 + lilydrip ($6 + import) instead.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah I thought the same on the video. It's really overdone, Apple did it like 15 years ago now and it's been the style for nearly every Kickstarter for the last few years


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Interesting. But not enough for me to buy one.

I'm curious though... I've always read before that you don't want to pour directly onto the sides of a v60. Does this not pretty much double your chance of pouring down the sides of the paper now that you have an extra 'side' in the middle?

Having said that, I've also read that pouring down the side of a kalita is fine, so maybe it's not a big deal!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jaffro said:


> Interesting. But not enough for me to buy one.
> 
> I'm curious though... I've always read before that you don't want to pour directly onto the sides of a v60. Does this not pretty much double your chance of pouring down the sides of the paper now that you have an extra 'side' in the middle?
> 
> Having said that, I've also read that pouring down the side of a kalita is fine, so maybe it's not a big deal!


 You wouldn't pour all the water at one spot of the wall of a V60, but in reality, there's no problem with pouring around the edges at times (nor in the middle at others).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

> 2 hours ago, HBLP said:


 Firstly, I don't see why it wouldn't work, so if you like the look of it, go for it.

if the science of coffee brewing fascinates ROK, then they must have some data on how it is different to existing options...this data would make a decision on purchasing a slam dunk, so where is it? I've tested most pour over cones, they all look different but do the same thing (mid-box extractions with a std.dev of +/-1%EY over a range of origins, a bit less than that for a sample of 10) as long as you normalise extractions via grind/pour rate.

A brewer that makes great coffee without barista training ...that's really far fetched. (All "training" consists of is selecting grind, dose, pour rate & output - which you have to do for any pour over.)


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

An interesting choice to go for Bamboo, given the German study that suggested SOME bamboo products leech dangerous chemicals at higher (brewing) temperatures. I understand that this has been contested, and if anything it seems like it's down to some manufacturers using cheaper resins to bind the bamboo. But as I don't know how they've built the product (i.e. which resin and if that's safe) it would put me off buying, i'm surprised they haven't given options of materials (like V60 do).


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Also, I would have presumed that a shallower bed of coffee would require more careful brewing and would therefore make a gooseneck kettle more important for this brewer. Presumably the shape would negatively affect a swirl?

I don't know. Keeps things interesting I suppose.

Gareth


----------

